# What do you love to cook the most?



## wooleybooger

Something simple like pinto beans, Spanish rice and cornbread or tortillas.

Maybe Linguine with Red Clam Sauce.

Roasted root vegetables and grill meat.

Or a little more work. Homemade hamburger patties seasoned with tarragon and the other usual stuff, red onion, romaine lettuce, maybe tomato on a homemade poppy seed or sesame seed bun.


----------



## Two Knots

We like to cook a lot of different stuff. Sometimes simple, sometimes time consuming...in the 
winter we cook a lot of good and fancy meals, in the summertime mostly BBQ and salads. 

I think in order to be a good cook, you must love to cook.
I know women that hate to cook. I guess like everything else,
people hate to garden, people hate to do repairs around the house, people hate to 
do improvement projects, we like to do everything. :smile:

I try not to fry a lot of stuff but it’s hard not to do so...everything 
tastes so good breaded and fried...hell, you could dip cardboard 
in egg, bread it up and fry it, and it would taste great! :biggrin2:

My guy loves meatloaf with creamy brown gravy, mashed potato’s 
and German string beans. In the summer I make 
it on the BBQ, in a cast iron pan with another cast iron pan 
underneath to keep it off the direct flames. Put the top down and 
you have an outdoor oven. I even made a stuffed turkey that way
in the summer, cooks much faster than in the oven, and it’s delicious. 

Yesterday, I made an Irish soda bread.Today I’m doing a corned beef
and cabbage in honor of St. Pat’s day. That’s an easy meal to 
prepare, just throw the corn beef in the pressure cooker, 
crack open a beer, when yer finished with the six pack, the corn beef
is done! Remove the meat and cover it, then throw
in the cabbage and potatoes, crack open a couple more beers then after 
drinking the extra beers... the meal is complete! :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> We like to cook a lot of different stuff. Sometimes simple, sometimes time consuming...in the
> winter we cook a lot of good and fancy meals, in the summertime mostly BBQ and salads.
> 
> I think in order to be a good cook, you must love to cook.
> I know women that hate to cook. I guess like everything else,
> people hate to garden, people hate to do repairs around the house, people hate to
> do improvement projects, we like to do everything. :smile:
> 
> I try not to fry a lot of stuff but it’s hard not to do so...everything
> tastes so good breaded and fried...hell, you could dip cardboard
> in egg, bread it up and fry it, and it would taste great! :biggrin2:
> 
> My guy loves meatloaf with creamy brown gravy, mashed potato’s
> and German string beans. In the summer I make
> it on the BBQ, in a cast iron pan with another cast iron pan
> underneath to keep it off the direct flames. Put the top down and
> you have an outdoor oven. I even made a stuffed turkey that way
> in the summer, cooks much faster than in the oven, and it’s delicious.
> 
> Yesterday, I made an Irish soda bread.Today I’m doing a corned beef
> and cabbage in honor of St. Pat’s day. That’s an easy meal to
> prepare, just throw the corn beef in the pressure cooker,
> crack open a beer, when yer finished with the six pack, the corn beef
> is done! Remove the meat and cover it, then throw
> in the cabbage and potatoes, crack open a couple more beers then after
> drinking the extra beers... the meal is complete! :biggrin2:


You're joking about tha 8 beers before dinner, right?::surprise:


----------



## Two Knots

Niki, I never joke about my recipes! :vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim

I guess my favorite would be ribs and Boston butt in the smoker. I love bacon and beans, breakfast at supper time, most country foods and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> You're joking about tha 8 beers before dinner, right?::surprise:


What's wrong with a little appetizer before dinner, huh? Add another 6 or 7 to it and you got a complete meal. BDTD, got the t-shirt yada yada yada. :devil3:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yesterday, I made an Irish soda bread.Today *I’m doing a corned beef*
> *and cabbage in honor of St. Pat’s day*. That’s an easy meal to
> prepare, just throw the corn beef in the pressure cooker,
> crack open a beer, when yer finished with the six pack, the corn beef
> is done! Remove the meat and cover it, then throw
> in the cabbage and potatoes, crack open a couple more beers then after
> drinking the extra beers... the meal is complete! :biggrin2:


At the grocery store this morning and decided I get the corned beef and cabbage a whirl again. It's been years. Cabbage was on sale cheap but I'm not paying $4.97 lb. for corned beef. Maybe I'll catch brisket on sale, get one and make it myself. I haven't done that in years either.


----------



## Yodaman

Two Knots said:


> I try not to fry a lot of stuff but it’s hard not to do so...everything
> tastes so good breaded and fried...hell, you could dip cardboard
> in egg, bread it up and fry it, and it would taste great! :biggrin2:



Too funny! In the past I have made similar comments. My wife likes real Chinese food. Me, I will eat 8 kinds of breaded, deep fried, dipped in sauce chicken. Occasionally, someone will make the suggestion that it might not really be chicken. And I always respond that it doesn't matter because it taste sooo good, and besides, I am pretty sure cotton balls would be just as good if they were breaded, deep fried, and dipped in this sauce. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Colbyt

I would need to have a strong craving to pay $5 a pound for something that is 40-50% waste even when you cook it long and slow.


Locally the sales price was 2.99 so today's dinner is corned beef and 28 cent per pound green cabbage.


@Two Knots How long does in take in a PC? I do them in the crock pot on low.


----------



## Two Knots

I had a super coupon, corned beef 1.67 a pound. The cabbage was 27 cents a pound. 

I can’t believe the prices you guys have to pay!


----------



## Two Knots

Forgot to tell you about the Irish soda bread. I tried the James Beard
recipe instead of my regular recipe. 
We toasted it up this morning with some sweet butter.

It was just ok...but dense and heavy. I mean real heavy, it’s a 
lethal weapon, you can klunk someone over the head with it,
and then eat the evidence. Really. :surprise:


----------



## ktownskier

For breakfast, I like to make simple but filling things. French Toast, pancakes, Malt-o-Meal. One of my favorite things to make is scrambled eggs, cheese, potatoes, whatever meat we have leftover and whatever veggies I need to get rid of. 

If I have some leftover potatoes, I use those, otherwise, I try and keep a bag or two of simply potatoes on hand. I use the diced ones, throw them in a large skillet, with a bit of water and some dried onions. (If I don't have fresh ones or leftover ones) The potatoes steam in the water and cook a bit faster, the onions reconstitute and flavor the potatoes and bring out the starch. Once the water is gone, the potatoes start to brown. 

I scramble some eggs with some worcestershire sauce (good umami flavor and salt), take out any leftover meat (bacon, sausage, steak, chicken or some ground bacon in a bag from Costco) slice it and cook it a bit. Same for any veggies (love tomatoes with the eggs) (If we had fajitas the night before, bonus!! all the mushrooms, onions, peppers!!)

Once the potatoes are ready, toss in the veggies and meat and let them meld, then the eggs. Cook until the eggs are almost done and serve them up with some Cholula and Toast. 

Now them's good eats!!


----------



## Yodaman

I can only cook when I am hungry. But in addition to the intense preparation of a frozen pizza, I do make chili a couple times a year. I'm not sure if the wife really likes it, or just really happy she didn't have to cook it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I had a super coupon, corned beef 1.67 a pound. The cabbage was 27 cents a pound.
> 
> I can’t believe the prices you guys have to pay!


Quite yur braggin' woman :vs_laugh: Fish, corned beef, vegetables GAD.


----------



## Two Knots

Ktown, a good way to make potatoes fast — is to put some small potatoes
(with skins on) in the microwave for a few minutes. Then slice them like 
home fries or cut them into small squares and brown them up with salt/pepper
and also some Paprika (paprika is a natural browning agent) a dash of garlic
powder is good too. :smile:

They are good made this way, fast and easy. Great with steak, hamburger,
chicken, eggs, whatever. :biggrin2:

Note, don’t forget to puncture the potato’s with a knife first.

.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Quite yur braggin' woman :vs_laugh: Fish, corned beef, vegetables GAD.


Oh, I forgot you that you guys in the back hills of Kentucky are so sensitive! :crying:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Oh, I forgot you that you guys in the back hills of Kentucky are so sensitive! :crying:


Just for that I won't tell you I got a line on yeast at a decent price and I'm checking out Bialys and Bagels again. Remember those from another place?


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Just for that I won't tell you I got a line on yeast at a decent price and I'm checking out Bialys and Bagels again. Remember those from another place?


Ha, I got you one up on yeast! My son belongs to Costco and picks up yeast
in a big container and gives me half ( which is about 2 cups) I keep it
in the freezer...it lasts forever. I’m down to less than 1 cup. 
It real cheap at Costco...


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Oh, I forgot you that you guys in the back hills of Kentucky are so sensitive! :crying:





Uhh. I think that sensitive one is is Texas.


----------



## Two Knots

It a reference to my friends that moved to San Diego ...they say they can’t get
any decent food in California...tofu burgers, everything organic, horrible bread,
No decent Italian food or Chinese food. No good bagels, horrible kniches,
god awful pizza...and all food in the market is super expensive. Even avocados 
are expensive. :sad:
They said it’s like living in the back hills of Kentucky!


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Ha, I got you one up on yeast! My son belongs to Costco and picks up yeast
> in a big container and gives me half ( which is about 2 cups) I keep it
> in the freezer...it lasts forever. I’m down to less than 1 cup.
> It real cheap at Costco...


I got 4 lbs. coming in a few days. $4 and change a pound. That's 13+ cups. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Uhh. I think that sensitive one is is Texas.


Uh, I don't think she's a geographic whiz Colbyt.

Ducking and running here.


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> It a reference to my friends that moved to San Diego ...they say they can’t get
> any decent food in California...tofu burgers, everything organic, horrible bread,
> No decent Italian food or Chinese food. No good bagels, horrible kniches,
> god awful pizza...and all food in the market is super expensive. Even avocados
> are expensive. :sad:
> They said it’s like living in the back hills of Kentucky!


That's just not true. They just need to look around. They're insulting Calif & Kentucky.


----------



## mark sr

> They said it’s like living in the back hills of Kentucky!



On the flip side, you'll find things on the menu [not restaurant] in the back hills that folks in the city would never think about eating.


----------



## wooleybooger

mark sr said:


> On the flip side, you'll find things on the menu [not restaurant] in the back hills that folks in the city would never think about eating.


You mean things like Owl gizzards and Hawk eggs fried in possum fat?


----------



## Two Knots

They (nor I) did not mean to offend the entire state of Kentucky or California. 
Their comparison was to point out that in the back hills - there wouldn’t be 
shopping centers all over the place that would have the things 
that they were able to purchased in the NY grocers such as 
Jewish deli’s, Italian, Greek, and Asian grocers, Spanish markets, Jewish
and Italian bakeries... Our friends in Florida have the same complaint,
They can’t get the same ethnic food as they can in NY.

Here in NY, we have practically everything. Although, I’ve never had a corn dog
or a fried Twinkie, but, are able to purchase Gabriella knishes, fresh
prosciutto bread, bialys, and San Genaro pastries during lent to name a few
ethnic things. 

The prices are in NY are also very competitive...we often purchase lobster 
at 4.99 a pound on sale, and occasionally for 3.99 a pound.
In San Diego ‘a’ lobster is something our friends purchase for a birthday present. 

My apologies to anyone that took this as an insult and personal attack.


----------



## wooleybooger

I was not offended, I knew you were ragging on me, don't know about the others. I could probably get most of those things in the Houston area but I'm not going to drive 40/50 miles oneway in this traffic to get them.

Oh yeah, I'll probably never have to buy yeast again after that 4 lbs. shows up. It can be kept on a shelf until opened then it needs to be in the frig or can even be frozen.


----------



## Yodaman

4 lbs of yeast? Making Moonshine :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Yodaman said:


> 4 lbs of yeast? Making Moonshine :biggrin2:


Shhhhh.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> They (nor I) did not mean to offend the entire state of Kentucky or California.
> Their comparison was to point out that in the back hills - there wouldn’t be
> shopping centers all over the place that would have the things
> that they were able to purchased in the NY grocers such as
> Jewish deli’s, Italian, Greek, and Asian grocers, Spanish markets, Jewish
> and Italian bakeries... Our friends in Florida have the same complaint,
> They can’t get the same ethnic food as they can in NY.
> 
> Here in NY, we have practically everything. Although, I’ve never had a corn dog
> or a fried Twinkie, but, are able to purchase Gabriella knishes, fresh
> prosciutto bread, bialys, and San Genaro pastries during lent to name a few
> ethnic things.
> 
> The prices are in NY are also very competitive...we often purchase lobster
> at 4.99 a pound on sale, and occasionally for 3.99 a pound.
> In San Diego ‘a’ lobster is something our friends purchase for a birthday present.
> 
> My apologies to anyone that took this as an insult and personal attack.


Naw, us ole back hills boys don't get offended too easy, I find people not knowing about the real back woods kinda humorous. For example, it would be kinda like I did back when I went to Chicago back in the 60s. All I had ever heard about Chicago was gangsters and crooks. At 17 I expected to see them everywhere when I stepped off the train. lol Obviously I was mistaken about the gangsters and such.

The food in NY city was somewhat strange to me, so were some of the people, as well as some people in Connecticut. They were very interesting folks and I love to see how other people live and the things they do.

But man, never have had a corn dog? Joann you just don't know what you are missing. The only problem is finding a decent hot dog now days, most aren't fit to eat by a dog. Stop and think about it, who could raise the meat, process and ship, after packaging, and have a 30% markup, then sell a pound of hot dogs for $.98 a pound. That ain't food IMHO. lol

Now for the fried Twinkies, never had one and really don't care too. lol 

Awwww man, lobster for so little would be a dream down this way. Y'all are really blessed to have all the really goooood stuff up your way. Even Bacon is not cheap down this way, the cheapest here is about $4.00 for 12 oz pack. Milk a couple years ago at Wal-Mart was over $7 a gal.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> My apologies to anyone that took this as an insult and personal attack.





One would need a pretty thin skin to be insulted.


No offense taken from the KYKid.


oh wait that doesn't sound so good.


----------



## DoomsDave

Seafood pasta, especially shrimp.

Seafood gumbo, with other stuff in it, including alligator.

Grilled fish, with home-made seasoning.

Tomato based soup, with all kinds of things in it.


----------



## BigJim

What I like to cook the most. I love to try new and different things, but I would say what I like to cook the most is smoking ribs, Boston butts and cooking on the grill.

My Judy cooks every thing from scratch, like years back and it really shows. I can't come close to her cooking.

Today, I want some homemade biscuits and thickening gravy. Like when I was a kid. At times, after we moved to Memphis, there just wasn't much else to eat back then but I sure didn't know it. Mama would switch from thickening gravy to chocolate gravy and man it sounded like a hog in a slop trough when I went at the chocolate gravy. Well actually it isn't gravy as such, it is just cocoa, sugar, flour and milk. My stars that stuff was sooooo gooood. 

Before we moved to the city, we had all kinds of food because we raised most all of what we ate. Mama cooked on a wood stove, three meals a day and even found time to go to the fields to help. The food back then was so much different from today's food.


----------



## wooleybooger

Depends on my mood and what's happening around the house. Sometimes it's just nuking leftovers, other times it could be something that take a couple hours to make.


----------



## mark sr

I could never spend a couple of hours cooking [my wife will] but then I don't like to cook and will only do so if I have to. Generally if I have to fend for myself it's either heating up leftovers or a sandwich. My wife claims she can't cook rice so that always falls to me - I'll cook the rice and then she adds the goodies.


----------



## Mystriss

Microwave popcorn?

heh I think my favorite thing to make is enchilada's because it makes my husband whine all night about eating so much because it was so tasty


----------



## mark sr

Mystriss said:


> Microwave popcorn?





I love popcorn!! I used to eat a bag of microwave popcorn every night but the doc put me on a new pill a few yrs ago which prevents me from eating anything after supper :icon_cry: so I now I only get popcorn a few times a week. I don't care if the popcorn comes out of microwave or off of a stove top although the microwave is more convenient. 



I painted a house for a guy who's doctor said he couldn't eat popcorn any more, I told him it that was grounds for changing doctors!


----------



## wooleybooger

Mystriss said:


> heh I think my favorite thing to make is enchilada's because it makes my husband whine all night about eating so much because it was so tasty


Acapulco Enchiladas. Muy Bueno. Takes a good while to make. Don't use canned enchilada sauce, make your own.


----------



## Two Knots

I like to make up my own recipes...yesterday I tried a new stuffed bread...
Sausage, pepperoni, onions, mushrooms, mozzarella and graded romano cheese.

It was pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> I like to make up my own recipes...yesterday I tried a new stuffed bread...
> Sausage, pepperoni, onions, mushrooms, mozzarella and graded romano cheese.
> 
> It was pretty good. :thumbsup:


My stars, you should open a restaurant, that looks so good.


----------



## Two Knots

Jim, they’re so easy to make...

Buy store bought frozen pizza dough in the supermarket if you don’t want
To make youre own dough...I often make my own dough but also keep
frozen doughs in the freezer for days when I feel like making one at the last minute.

Very lightly grease your counter...spread and stretch out your dough until
It’s big...then fill it with your desired ingredients...

On this one I used 3 cooked, (then chopped them up) Italian sausage,
Some fried red bell pepper, some fried onion, a small handful of chopped
pepperoni, 8 oz. chopped mozzarella, a handful of graded romano cheese,
A little salt / pepper and a little Italian seasoning, and a sprinkle of 
garlic powder...

Pile it all on top...roll it up...it’s so long that you have to shape it on crescent 
cause it’s to big to fit on a cookie sheet.

Very lightly rub a little olive oil on top and sprinkle with Italian seasoning or
Sesame seeds.

Line cookie sheet with foil, so that the bottom doesn’t burn.

Bake 350 to 375* for about 35 to 40 minutes until is lightly brown.

Here’s a pictorial...out of order lain: the last pic ( before putting

the cheese on) should be the first pic...and the first pic should be the
last pic.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

Beeeeeutiful and I'm not hungry right now but I sure could make room for some of that.

Thanks for sharing Joann.


----------



## BayouRunner

That looks right up my alley. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mystriss

Two Knots said:


> Here’s a pictorial...out of order lain: the last pic ( before putting
> 
> the cheese on) should be the first pic...and the first pic should be the
> last pic.:biggrin2:


You can organize your pictures in the correct order using bbc. While you're composing your message, clicky on the image links after uploading them you'll find a numeric code in the web address; ie 

www. diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=*554865*&stc=1&d=1553769987

You just put the number that appears where I highlighted into your post between and it'll insert the picture wherever you want to put it 


Also, that looks really tasty!


----------



## Two Knots

Test...

It worked! :vs_bananasplit:
I was able to move the banana cake to the
end. :smile: thanks Mystress.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Here’s a pictorial...out of order lain: the last pic ( before putting
> 
> the cheese on) should be the first pic...and the first pic should be the
> last pic.:biggrin2:


That's OK, I know how to speak and read Joann. :devil3:


----------



## Two Knots

You may know how to speak Joann, but do you ‘get’ Joann? 
:no: :vs_no_no_no: :no:


----------



## wooleybooger

:bangin::bangin:

Oh yes.


----------



## gma2rjc

I made a very simple pizza in a small frying pan and it was magically delicious.  

In an 8" frying pan, I melted about 2 handfuls of shredded mozzarella cheese. That became the pizza 'crust'. On top of that, I spread a few spoonful's of spaghetti sauce, sautee'd onions, diced raw onions, cooked sausage, pepperoni and mushrooms. Cooked (covered) on medium heat until the cheese was golden brown on the bottom.


----------



## Timborooni

BigJim said:


> Today, I want some homemade biscuits and thickening gravy.


I haven't heard that term in years. Pronounced back home in the central part of Virginia as "thicknin gravy".

Mom was and is a heck of a cook. But with 3 growing boys to feed, i'm sure sometimes she wanted/needed to just keep it simple, yet hearty and filling(no doubt budget may have played a factor as well). She would brown flour in butter(nobody called it a roux in Central Virginia back then). Bunker Hill used to make beef in beef stock in the can. After the butter and flour browned the Bunker Hill went in, some water to loosen it up a little, salt and pepper, left to simmer for a bit, a slight bubble. Beef gravy. Man it was good. Over biscuits, or even over just plain white bread. Every once in a blue moon to this day I get a hankering for it. But Bunker Hill doesn't make the canned beef in beef stock anymore. I make it with a chuck roast. It almost seems a waste of a roast. But it's not, it's damn good, boiled potatoes and sweet peas, biscuits smothered and for soppin'. Double duty, whatever's leftover is used as a base for beef stew, chunks of carrot added. Or, heck, more biscuits and soppin'.

This thread is making me hungry. But leftover BBQ chicken, tater salad and baked beans will have to do. Got sidetracked by the thirsties and never did get around to deviling them boiled eggs. Damndest thing, you boil 9 eggs, and you get 18 deviled eggs. 2 for 1, i'd call that a bonus and a fine investment!


----------



## Nik333

I've thought about this question a lot & although I love eating things like fried chicken, I get a lot of pleasure out of making a simple yogurt. Warm fresh yogurt is wonderful. You can make a good yogurt out of just your favorite small, yes, tiny Greek yogurt and 2 quarts of milk. Any yogurt with live cultures works. Even yogurt with fruit flavor works.

Heat the milk to 180 degrees, allow to cool to 110-115 degrees and add the store-bought yogurt. (Later, you can make it from your own yogurt) Be gentle stirring it in. It's alive.

Formal directions will tell you to keep it at 110-115 degrees but I just cover it & keep it in a warm place. After a short time, it will begin to thicken. I like to drink the warm, thick yogurt. When it reaches the desired thickness, you can refrigerate it. It will continue to thicken. It becomes more acidic as each day passes, but it gets eaten quickly. You can add fruit, or scallions according to your taste. But, I would add it in a separate bowl, so the new ingredients don't affect the good bacteria in the stored yogurt over time.

Just keep all equipment clean. The good bacteria is anaerobic ( grows without air) so it can be covered.

Persian women brought their yogurt cultures over, dried on a piece of fabric.


----------



## Nik333

It also gives me perverse pleasure that I can buy a tiny expensive Activia yogurt & for the price of a gallon of milk, a candy thermometer & some energy, can make dozens of equivalent yogurts.:biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt

> Formal directions will tell you to keep it at 110-115 degrees but I just cover it & keep it in a warm place.



Define warm place as an approx temp and approx how long?


I think I may need to try this.


----------



## ktownskier

I have a question for you fine folks. How do you make your Reubens?

Here is how I do mine:
The grill pan goes on the stove to start heating up. 
I put Sauerkraut in the microwave in the microwave to warm up.
When the kraut comes out, I put in the pastrami (or corned beef) and warmed that up to.
Then I take two slices of Rye Bread and put a slice of Swiss Cheese on each piece. I follow up with some of my home made Thousand Island dressing on one side and then some Guldens Spice Brown mustard on the other. (I know, not standard but give it a try).
Then I put some Kraut on the side with the dressing and the meat on the side with the mustard. I put some butter in the grill pan (if I forgot to put it on the bread) and then put each slice of bread on the grill pan. 
I cover the slices with the paper plate that I used to warm up the meat to help warm up and meld the sandwich fillings. 

Once everything is nice and hot and GBD, I put the two halves together and slice the sandwich on the diagonal and serve it. With some chips or pickles. 

Do you folks do something different?

Do you prefer Pastrami or Corned Beef? My wife and I like Pastrami better as it has a bit more spice. 

The same with the mustard, we like the way it gives the sandwich a bit more spice. 

Has anyone put the Kraut down first and then the cheese on top? Does it work to hold the sandwich together better?

Which kind of Rye Bread? Marble, Light Rye, Dark Rye, with seeds or without?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Nik333

Colbyt said:


> Define warm place as an approx temp and approx how long?
> 
> 
> I think I may need to try this.


Formally, they want you to keep it at 110-115 degrees, but this is my 'simple' yogurt. My house would be 74 at the coldest. I just do other things & surprise, it's thickening. It's really very easy. The hardest part will you being slightly worried the first time because it's so easy. Btw, don't let it boil unless you like that flavor. I use pasteurized milk.

The store bought yogurt may have some thickeners, but they would be awfully diluted.

You can add cream, but it needs to be heated along with the milk. 

Cream, fruit & sugar, what can go wrong! :wink2: Just kidding. I like it plain & warm.


----------



## Nik333

@Colbyt, I think the first time I made it, I kept it at 100. Possibly on a stove whose oven was set at 100. It's like bread rising, in that you know it when you see it. After I found it would grow in the refrigerator, I was more casual. The Food scientists found the cultures that would survive in the refrigerator. It will be firm after a night in the refrigerator & become progressively more acidic.

Btw, the more acidic, the more lactose has been consumed by the bacteria; all the better for those lactose intolerant.


----------



## Startingover

Two Knots,
Had child hood friends from back home stay overnight. Im really sorry I didn’t have time to fix them your stuffed bread; the pizza dough with sausage, cheese an etc. they would have loved that. I think for 5 people (2 men) I probably need two. Does it freeze? I wouldn’t have time to make two.


----------



## ktownskier

Yodaman said:


> 4 lbs of yeast? Making Moonshine :biggrin2:


I believe it is a different kind of yeast that is needed. Brewers yeast. Although, Moonshine can be made from anything that can ferment, fruit, rice, bread, potatoes, etc... Kind of like Vodka. Moonshine is typically made from corn meal, yeast, sugar and water. Much like Bourbon is made today. Unlike Moonshine, Bourbon is required to be aged in new charred white oak barrels. Moonshine isn't aged at all. 

Essentially, you make a beer (wort) and then you distill it. The more you distill it, the more impurity's you can distill out. Just use different temperatures to distill at. That's why Vodka stresses the number of times it's been distilled. 

With moonshine, it is typically only distilled once at the temperature to get the highest proof product you can, which can also give you the most toxins. (thats why you get that nasty headache, or death, in the morning. Mainly because you want to get some product before the ATF agents come and shut you down. 

BTW, proof came from having to prove that the alcohol was at least a certain strength. For gun powder to burn when doused with alcohol, it needs to be 50% (100 proof) alcohol.


----------



## ktownskier

Two Knots said:


> It a reference to my friends that moved to San Diego ...they say they can’t get
> any decent food in California...tofu burgers, everything organic, horrible bread,
> No decent Italian food or Chinese food. No good bagels, horrible kniches,
> god awful pizza...and all food in the market is super expensive. Even avocados
> are expensive. :sad:
> They said it’s like living in the back hills of Kentucky!


Joann, I feel their pain. We moved to the mountains of Colorado from the Twin Cities of Minnesota. 

Granted, living in the mountains does require making some allowances for the beauty around us. (higher prices, putting up with tourists who pay our taxes, etc.) but not being able to find certain grocery items? !!Egads!

Some of the things we can't find here are: Natural Casing Wieners, Red French Dressing, Wolferman's English Muffins, Rudolph's BBQ Sauce and Cole Slaw dressing (a local BBQ restaurant that makes wonderful BBQ and coleslaw).

Also, finding good Chinese food up here is difficult, there is only but it is over an hour away. There is NO good pizza anywhere within an hour of where we live, but there is a tolerable one that is close to us. 

My favorite sandwich in the world is a French Dip. There was a restaurant in the Twin Cities that made the best but it has long gone out of business. I have searched in vain for over 30 years to find one even close to the one from the Lincoln Del. Well, I have found it in my new home town. And my wife limits me to one a week. Damn her anyways, i say with loving intensity. 

Also, good bagels are hard to find. Sure, you can find a bunch of those fake, soft, doughy things they claim are "bagels". However, the real, boiled and baked ones can only be found down in Denver. 2 hours away. When we go down there, we buy at least a dozen if not more, because they need to last us a long time. 

When we have friends coming to visit us from the Twin Cities area, we ask them to bring us the things we miss, as much as they can carry. 

Thank God for Friends!!


----------



## Colbyt

ktownskier said:


> I have a question for you fine folks. How do you make your Reubens?
> 
> Which kind of Rye Bread? Marble, Light Rye, Dark Rye, with seeds or without?
> 
> Thanks, Dan



Always seedless, never marble and usually New York Style but whatever I find is okay.


Drained but not rinsed kraut cooked stove top for at least 30 minutes with as little water as possible.

Butter the outside of the bread with real Mayo*, cover each slice, inside with swiss cheese.
Portion out the meat and slap it down on a 350 griddle, turn as needed to warm it through and set aside.**
Add the bread to the griddle mayo side down put the meat on top of that and cook until well grilled and cheese starts to melt.

Serve open faced and let each add the amount of kraut and 1000 Island desired


* Old Hilton Hotel method. A variant of which is to use soft butter or a butter+Mayo mix.


** With a larger griddle it all goes on the grill at the same time. In a restaurant envoirment the cold kraut goes on the hot section of the grill for a couple of minutes before the bread and meat are added.


----------



## Two Knots

check out this thread for grilled rueben...
https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/having-corned-beef-cabbage-today-655653/

I make mine with pastrami,
drained sauerkraut and swiss cheese with mustard on sour dough or 
Rye bread - and butter on the outside of the bread for grilling. 

Can you get good kosher franks like hebrew natural? 
check out the poor man’s rueben.

note... I don’t cook the kraut, I just drain it well and heat it in the micro
before putting it in the sandwich. I like the raw taste in kraut.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> check out this thread for grilled rueben...
> https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/having-corned-beef-cabbage-today-655653/
> 
> .





How do you remember this stuff?  



I can get up and go to the kitchen and wonder why I went.


----------



## Two Knots

I am woman...we never forget anything...We have binders of
mind storage in our brains...:yes:


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> check out this thread for grilled rueben...
> Are having corned beef and cabbage today?
> 
> I make mine with pastrami,
> drained sauerkraut and swiss cheese with mustard on sour dough or
> Rye bread - and butter on the outside of the bread for grilling.
> 
> Can you get good kosher franks like hebrew natural?
> check out the poor man’s rueben.
> 
> note... I don’t cook the kraut, I just drain it well and heat it in the micro
> before putting it in the sandwich. I like the raw taste in kraut.


I have never made a rueben. But I love pastrami. I should make some one night. My wife likes Hebrew National franks the best and we buy them at Costco.



LoreFor said:


> I enjoy making green salads. It surprises me how tasty and beautiful could be a meal made out of tomatoes, cucumbers, and green leaves.


I nice fresh salad is always a good change of pace. I get so caught up in meat dishes sometimes salads get lost. But I agree. It really is a very good meal. And light.
I did not plant any baby lettuces this spring and its to late I think? But I will have plenty other salad ingredients including red and white radishes.
I really kick up my salads though. Bacon bits and croutons are always a great addition. I make the bacon bits and the croutons. I like blue cheese to. I don't make my own dressings though. On the Discuss Cooking forum there are several threads on homemade salad dressings. There is one called green goddess that I want to try.


----------



## Nik333

Green Goddess was around when I was a child. Salads were very popular for some reason. Served as a side dish with the meal. Waldorf salad, Ambrosia, tomatoes stuffed with egg salad . . .Not the healthy salads of the '70's to today, but a start.

I can't say I enjoy making them. I'd rather make an elaborate East Indian curry with all the condiments and buy a healthy bagged salad. (The condiments may have been British influence.) Mango chutney, also.
My curry has developed to include golden raisins, & coconut milk. I think that's more South-East Asian.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan

Lovvvve a good, huge Chef Salad with sliced meat with ranch or 1000 island. No garbanzo beans/chickpeas!

Love cooking/eating spaghetti. Simple, delicious, filling. Add a 1/4 cup sugar to the sauce towards the end. Yum.

My most favoritest dish? Chef KB's Lobster Carbonarra at Maggianno's. I ate the entire platter. Almost licked the platter, but wiped it clean with Italian bread instead... Incredible.


----------



## Nik333

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Lovvvve a good, huge Chef Salad with sliced meat with ranch or 1000 island. No garbanzo beans/chickpeas!
> 
> Love cooking/eating spaghetti. Simple, delicious, filling. Add a 1/4 cup sugar to the sauce towards the end. Yum.
> 
> My most favoritest dish? Chef KB's Lobster Carbonarra at Maggianno's. I ate the entire platter. Almost licked the platter, but wiped it clean with Italian bread instead... Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Menu - Maggiano's Little Italy
> 
> 
> Craving Classic Italian. Visit Maggiano's today for dine-in delivery, carryout or curbside pickup options.
> 
> 
> 
> www.maggianos.com


Smoked bacon, sugar, truffle cream sauce. . . 
What's not to like!


----------

